# carp fishing



## tibor29 (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone know any good winter carp or pike fishing spots??


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good question. I'd like to know too.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

People fish the power plant in Alexandria, Va for carp on the potomac.

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/for..._type=topics&highlite=+alexandria+power+plant


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

tibor29 said:


> anyone know any good winter carp or pike fishing spots??


Good question...


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Best bet for a some what local big Pike is @ Codorus State Park in PA. Loch Raven does not allow ice fishing.
Carp fishing in winter around here can be tough with finding open water or a running power plant. Small tidal creeks on the lower eastern shore has plenty of the smaller Carp in them right now. Just my opinion of course


----------



## tibor29 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all those responses!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Try...*

...the Pepco power plant (new name I don't remember) on the Potomac River near Dickerson in Montgomery County.


----------



## gillmen (Sep 21, 2008)

Tommy R. You have had luck with pike at codorus? is that only while ice fishing or is the anytime. I had really bad luck there with large mouth bass this past year after the spawn.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nah, I never caught them there. I know that from some of the members of another fishing forum that I go on. I have only fished it once myself for Carp.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

gillmen said:


> pike at codorus? is that only while ice fishing or is the anytime.


I fished Marburg regularly til 3 years ago but mainly for bottom feeders. These sites have info re pike at Marburg/Codorus...

http://www.jebswebsite.com/report.htm
http://www.outdoors911.com/reports/archive/index.php?t-1140.html
http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fishing_forums/YaBB.pl?num=1240624381
http://www.paanglers.com/forum/index.php?topic=5223.5;wap2
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/pike.htm
http://www.pagameandfish.com/fishing/bass-fishing/pa_aa054402a/

Very weedy lake...

Hope this helps Enjoy.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Bah!! Hit Loch Raven JUST as the ice starts to melt...fish the banks especially in feeder coves especially Peerces and along Dulaney Valley Road. Travel light, enjoy a walk on a fire road to Hampton Cove...Been winter piking there since I was a kid and never let the lack of ice fishing deter me. Where there's open water, there's a way.

Enjoy.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

tibor29 said:


> pike fishing spots??


Here's another from my bookmarks but tiger muskies...Piney Run Resevoir in Carroll County

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotpineyrunpk.html


----------

